
70 Lost Japanese Games Have Been Found in a Folder of ROMs on a Private Forum - kinsomo
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3anja/labyrinthe-japanese-game-discovered-on-private-forum
======
kinsomo
> This hesitation demonstrates the often tense relationship between game
> preservationists and private collectors. According to a screenshot uploaded
> by Saint, the private collector threatened to pull the entire folder of
> content from the directory and stop uploading games altogether if anyone
> leaked Labyrinthe.

I really can't empathize with the attitude of the private collectors. It's
extremely selfish to want to keep a work "lost" so that your copy is more
valuable and special. This attitude also greatly increases the chance the work
will become _truly lost_ , since you'll die eventually and your heirs may not
realize its significance. Why not just take credit for finding and releasing
it to the world?

